# Fob, boot release, fuel cap, unlock buttons not working



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

Newbie here but not new to the Audi scene, quick intro, I have had an 8l S3 for the past 6 years and its off the road while i do some "slight" power mods :twisted:. 
I have acquired a 2000 TT 225 from a friend but it has a few issues. The car battery was dead and had been for a while, I replaced it tonight and it came back to life bar a few things. The boot and fuel cap release buttons and the unlock button by the handbrake don't work, although the lock one does. Also, the fob doesn't do a thing, thought the batteries were dead, so replaced them but to no avail, still no life. 
Did a bit of web searching tonight and read a couple of procedures to resync the fob but they don't seem to work. I only have the one key and the micro switch in the drivers door doesn't work so I don't know if that's preventing one of the procedures to work, maybe i need to fix the switch first. Also, the central locking doesn't work when using the key in the door.

If anyone can give me any insight to this, i would be appreciative.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you checked all your fuses? I'm almost certain it will be a fuse that solves the buttons/flap issue as I had that a few time on mine. If it turns out to be buttons needing replacement, they are easy to come by, hell, even I have a set up for sale in the market place, but honestly, its unlikely they fail - most get replaced because they scratch or get tatty.

Microswitch - use the search function for Flora or Margarine tub (sounds odd but it'll find what you are after)

Larger picture for central locking, and possibly other problems if the above fuse/button fix doesn't work is that maybe your CCU (Comfort Control Unit) is shot. Again, these are always up for sale in the marketplace/ebay.

Check your fuses first though!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check fuses 6,14,37,38 & sort out door lock microswitch.
Hoggy.


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

Cheers for the responses.

I've checked the fuses and they are all fine.

Going to fix the micro switch tomorrow and try the resyncing methods again.

Biggest issue right now is the fuel flap, managed to open the boot with the release cable in the centre console but there's no manual release for the fuel flap in the boot :x how the heck am I meant to put petrol in the thing, only got 20 miles left! Damn this car is being a pain


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Broady said:


> Cheers for the responses.
> 
> I've checked the fuses and they are all fine.
> 
> ...


.... is it missing or did you not know there is one in the boot


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

damien.wrl said:


> Broady said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the responses.
> ...


I didn't know there was one until the other day when I was doing a search on the problem, I can't find it. I even took the rear light out to have a better look. The only cable there is the mechanical/electrical one in a casing.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Pull the cable UP towards the flap and it will open


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

I saw that there n tried pulling it but didn't want to break it so didn't go too mad on it. Assumed that was just the mechanical one n there was a separate manual release. 
I'll give it another go in a bit. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Pull it up from the base, it seems counter intuitive to pull it that way, but a good short pull will make it pop open.


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah that worked, thanks mate.

Locked the car with the key in the passengers door and the central locking worked and set the alarm, unlocked the door and opened it n the alarm went off and wouldn't stop, even if I put the key in the ignition, had to disconnect the battery to stop it. 
So many gremlins in this car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Try and find someone with VCDS local, that way you'll know what's happening. Where are you based?


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

Near Chelmsford in Essex. I've got vcds lite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broady (Mar 8, 2017)

Reconnected the battery this morning, went to work and accidentally hit the internal unlock button (which wasn't working) and it activated the central locking, surprised I then tried the boot and fuel cap whichever both worked. Was then able to resync the key via the drivers door lock and pressing the fob. Everything is back working again, the gremlins must have done a runner while the battery was disconnected. Happy days


----------

